# Suche ein SE Racing 24" Quadangle oder ein 24" Bontrager BMX...



## Dr.Bontrager (26. August 2015)

....das Baujahr ist egal !

Auch einzelne RahmenSets wären willkommen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (30. August 2015)

Scheint schwierig zu sein ...wie sieht es mit etwas von Parkpre aus ? Hat da jemand was abzugeben ?
Nen SE FlovalFlyer wäre auch was 


Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (17. September 2015)

Wie sieht es mit etwas von Kuwahara in 24" aus ?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (20. April 2016)

Die Suche ist noch aktuell !

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (12. Januar 2018)

Bis jetzt noch nix gefunden ....


----------



## D0wnhill (12. Januar 2018)

Also ein SE Quadangle gibts ja neu zu bekommen.
Kenne mich da nicht soooo derbe mit aus,aber z.B. Quadangle gibts als 2018er reissue von SE als Freestyle Version:

https://www.pentagonsports.de/24-zo...MI29jp4O3S2AIVRDPTCh1L-A6HEAQYAyABEgKUp_D_BwE

SE Bikes ist den alten Kram eh voll am pushen atm,würde mich nicht wundern wenn da bald auch so ne Racing Variante von rauskommt oder was Du da suchst


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (12. Januar 2018)

Die Racing Version gab es schon,deshalb dachte ich ja das hier jemand seinen loswerden will


----------



## D0wnhill (12. Januar 2018)

Alright,dachte das wäre evtl was für Dich 
Dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen dass Du noch irgendwann eins abgreifen kannst


----------

